# XP SP3 is out in Windows Update



## DNA_Uncut

http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us


----------



## cwwozniak

Based on the discussions of the preview release of SP3, I am in no big hurry to install the official release.

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/705419-have-you-tried-sp3.html


----------



## whelm

from what ive read on that thread the one they used wasnt the *Final* version of SP3. the one out in windows update should work fine


----------



## MikeSwim07

thanks


----------



## Frank4d

A few people are going to have trouble with the final version, just as some people have problems with just about every software package that is available. Since this is a tech support site, most posts about SP3 are going to from people who have a problem. That does not mean it is a bad service pack.

On the other hand, it offers no new functionality or features noticable to the average user. So there is no compelling reason to install it if you already have SP2 fully updated.


----------



## JohnWill

whelm said:


> from what ive read on that thread the one they used wasnt the *Final* version of SP3. the one out in windows update should work fine


I'll still wait for you Guinea Pigs to try it.


----------



## DarqueMist

Had it pushed on me as an auto update today. Think I'm going to heed JW's advice and wait on it a while before downloading and installing. See no reason to rush into it as I'm having no issues that need resolving at the moment.


----------



## tomdkat

DarqueMist said:


> Had it pushed on me as an auto update today. Think I'm going to heed JW's advice and wait on it a while before downloading and installing. See no reason to rush into it as I'm having no issues that need resolving at the moment.


Ok, here's a question with regard to waiting to install SP3. Is the idea being if you don't install SP3 now, when you're ready to install SP3 the version you download _at that time_ will be updated with fixes made after the current SP3 "bundle" was made? Or, is the idea that fixes for initial problems with SP3 will be made available such that installing the current SP3 later and then installing the subsequent fixes to SP3 immediately after installing SP3 will be ok with you?

Peace...


----------



## SuedeTumor

I installed the Windows XP SP3 update and my computer got stuck on the Windows opening screen when I tried to restart. I finally had to start up in safe mode and do a system restore. Perhaps they haven't gotten all the bugs out of it just yet.


----------



## JohnWill

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Amppy

Seems even the Moderator wanted to Experiment ... 

If something is working good why change it, human nature makes us think twice but Curiosity i thought were for cats ...


----------



## whelm

SuedeTumor said:


> I installed the Windows XP SP3 update and my computer got stuck on the Windows opening screen when I tried to restart. I finally had to start up in safe mode and do a system restore. Perhaps they haven't gotten all the bugs out of it just yet.


at the opening screen it installs final updates (i think) you just need to wait a min or 2. thats wat happened on my computer.


----------



## SuedeTumor

I waited about ten minutes and then I decided it was not happening for me.


----------



## CTPhil

I installed SP3 a while back and have had no problems. But I'm now asking myself, why? I don't use IE or Windows security, like most people on this forum, so don't feel that any security fixes make any difference to me. MS is essentially done with XP, so on my other XP machines, I'm just going to shut off MS updates.

It made sense to do SP2, because not doing it denied access to things like .Net Framework 2.0, but I'm not sure that there's any such consequence to passing on SP3.


----------



## Old Rich

I have installed SP3 on a dozen or so machines so far with no problems. I use the full service pack on a cd versus windows update.


----------



## JohnWill

I updated my video drivers, this Saturday after my regular weekly image backup, I'll give it another go.


----------



## dannyn

do you know if this will be an update that windows updater will do automatically soon? or do we have to download it manually?


----------



## BritishMalayan

I'm unable to update Windows either manually or automatically after installing SP3. Installation of updates simply failed ("The following updates were not installed"). Any workarounds?


----------



## JohnWill

Uninstall SP3?


----------



## BritishMalayan

I thought SP3 is the next logical step, no? Sooner or later I'd have to isntall it anyway, right?


----------



## Old Rich

BritishMalayan said:


> I'm unable to update Windows either manually or automatically after installing SP3. Installation of updates simply failed ("The following updates were not installed"). Any workarounds?


Have you Re-registered the Windows Update DLL with the commands below

Click *Star*t, click *Run*, type *cmd*, and then click* OK*.

Type the following commands. Press ENTER after each command.

regsvr32 wuapi.dll
regsvr32 wuaueng.dll
regsvr32 atl.dll
regsvr32 wucltui.dll
regsvr32 wups.dll
regsvr32 wuaueng1.dll
regsvr32 wucltui.dll
regsvr32 wups.dll
regsvr32 wuweb.dll
regsvr32 wups2.dll
regsvr32 msxml.dll
regsvr32 msxml3.dll
regsvr32 msxml2.dll
regsvr32 qmgr.dll
regsvr32 qmgrprxy.dll


----------



## BritishMalayan

It works! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Old Rich




----------



## MikeSwim07

When I go to the link on the first page and click update on Microsoft Updater, SP3 doesn't come up. I have checked and I'm sure I don't already have it. What can I do?


----------



## cdm1035

I had the same problem has SuedeTumor, and have decided that I will not install sp3 since based upon other posts, it does not appear to be worth the bother.


----------



## DaChew

My admin install of sp3 put a ServicePackFiles folder in the windows directory 569MB
Inside it is i386 folder, 561MB and a ServicePackCache folder

Will SFC use that folder? If not what is it for?

all is well my source paths are good, I just better not put in xpsp2 disk till i get it slipped

c:\windows\ServicePackFiles



> There is another location the Windows File protection service uses and that is the I386 folder in C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles When you install a service pack, like SP1. Any new system drivers are cached in this location too.


----------



## DaChew

windows update work fine, there was 1 security update for net 1.1

maliscous removal, I will pass, that's a waste

they quit pushing IE7 after the first visit


----------



## Amppy

direct line telephone no. for free SP3 support in case anyone has problems : 1-800-936-5700.


----------



## Plantsman

Some info
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2302438,00.asp


----------

